# I'm going for something TOTALLY different



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

While out shopping the other day something totally random happened, my partner and I both saw a hair cut TO DIE FOR I had to call the young lady over, ask her where she'd had it done and if I could take a picture of her :lol:

Poor girl, but she was lovely about it and (luckily) she'd had it done locally so I'm booked in for this Friday and I can't wait I'm sooOooo excited I haven't had short hair since I was about 15 what a blast 

Trying not to think "what if" lol but I'm sure it'll be fine.......watch this space anyways


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That really is random... :lol:

Pictures when it's done!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh yes! Pictures please!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

okay I did it I had all my hair cut off :lol:










will try and get a better picture when the OH gets in but I popped into work on my way home and everyone LOVES it


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

You look great Naomi, it really suits you


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I appreciate that coming from you Julie as you've seen the "before" version of me :lol:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

You look lovely Naomi, it really suits you!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

I love it, it looks great on you. Frames your face and brings out your eyes. I had a really similar cut before and it was lovely, but when I asked for it again they misunderstood and gave me the mess I have now. Must get back to the hairdressers


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Were you aware that your eyes nearly perfectly match your kitchen walls? 

(Sorry, the artist in me notices those things, haha.)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thats a great new look,really fresh and modern looking.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> Were you aware that your eyes nearly perfectly match your kitchen walls?
> 
> (Sorry, the artist in me notices those things, haha.)


The walls were there before me so it IS possible my OH chose me to match his blasted walls :lol:

Thank you for all the lovely comments people have been really nice about my new style so I'm really pleased


----------

